# Shimano crank weights.



## B R H (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm looking for weights for external bearing type Shimano cranksets, NOT including chainrings/bolts, bearings (BB), or spacers. Also, post q-factor if you've actually measured it. Thanks!


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Which ones? I have Shimano M-960:

Sorry, they are all on the scale separately, my scale has a 600g max. So its a 693.4g total.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

I've weighed a 180mm XT M760 crank wthout rings, bolts or BB at 602.5g


----------



## got beer? (Apr 4, 2008)

M 770, 175 mm.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

The non-series(OEM only) Shimano M542 Hollowtech II crankset weighs 880 grams.


----------



## B R H (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks. I am looking for crank arms only since they will be used on my singlespeed & chainring weights vary a lot. RaceFace Deus XC are about 40-50 grams lighter than all these so far but I don't really like them. I like Shimano but I need more data to decide which one best fits my needs.

Got any more?


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Heres the one I was looking for:


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*XTR, XT, and ??*

All 175mm XTR 960...970...XT 760...760 coated.... Not Shimano but for sure it belongs in a weight weenie thread.


----------



## barrows (Jul 6, 2004)

*Q Factor*

I measure Q Factor of the XTR M-970 at ~166 mm (175 mm arms) on my bike, Q Factor on this crank will vary slightly as the left crankarm is a press fit and does not have a positive stop. As I remeber the XTR M-960 is definately wider, but I cannot recall how much. What about going with a compact road crank for a SS? This should get you a better Q Factor and chainline (if you are running a cassette style hub and can adjust chainline in the rear to match). There are plenty of choices available for 110 bcd chainrings for SS.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=532452

I was trying to find weights on m770 and m760 cranks. Looks like m760s are lighter.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

have you looked into the 15g crank, they have 180mm SS cranks in stock, ordered mine today. the arms with out ring and bashgaurd are 562g, and their BB is 91g

http://bythehive.com/?page_id=610/

they use a 30mm alloy spindle so they are super stiff and strong

great product made in Petaluma California by US citizens earning a fair wage


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

crazy8 more details on the cranks in the last picture.


----------



## B R H (Jan 13, 2004)

I've considered a compact road crank & actually have one, but that's going on a cross bike this fall. I plan to stick with 104 mm BCD & a 32t chainring (2:1) but still haven't completely ruled out road parts. 166 mm is tolerable but 160 mm would be better. My RaceFace Deus XC measure 165 mm.


----------



## B R H (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks. Is the black set XT 760? Sandblasted first then coated with what? Anodized?


----------



## B R H (Jan 13, 2004)

I should have said 175 mm in my original post. Thanks!


----------



## B R H (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks. Hadn't heard of this one. I have had an aluminum axle fail on (FRM ISIS BB) & was lucky to not crash. One reason I prefer Shimano is for the ease of getting spare parts (bearings), stiffness, durability, & easy to set bearing preload. I'll check this one out out though. Be sure to post a report once you get yours!


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

The last photo are Aerozine Mono-Q 175mm w/ ti spindle. 104/64 bcd. Q-factor 0f 164.

The XT760 have been coated with ceramic. Added weight to crank-set is 1g or less. I can't get it to register on my cheap scales.


----------



## B R H (Jan 13, 2004)

I recognized the Aerozine - my wife has a set. They seem OK to me, but she doesn't ride enough to ever determine how they will hold up.

Where did you get the cranks cleaned & coated?


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

You should use them for your SS. Most have the CrMo axle which is 50g heavier than the ti, but still puts them at XTR 970 weight. Add a Mattias 39g Ti 32T ring and a Token 87g BB and you'll have a 625~630g SS crank. And the arms are strong with a lower q factor than XT or XTR

Ceramic Coating link.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/SHAWNEE-TRAIL-BIKE-AND-PERFORMANCE-COATINGS/187061700373


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

B R H said:


> Thanks. Hadn't heard of this one. I have had an aluminum axle fail on (FRM ISIS BB) & was lucky to not crash.


I was leary of the alloy spindle as well but it is 30mm, so it should be plenty stiff. The bearings are specific, I'm sure you could use THM or Zipp if need be but they are cheap-$50USD for the BB.

If I can get the bearings out, they will be replaced with ceramic since I have set lying around form another set of cranks I decided not to use


----------



## B R H (Jan 13, 2004)

That's another thing I don't like - proprietary stuff! The BB/bearings require a special tool to install.

It's also fairly heavy - over 750 grams, IF the published weights are accurate. That's heavier than RaceFace Deus XC by nearly 50 grams.

Maybe it's stiffer or the bearings are more durable, but that remains to be seen.

I've ruled this one out for sure!


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

B R H said:


> That's another thing I don't like - proprietary stuff! The BB/bearings require a special tool to install.


A 12 point 1 3⁄4" socket also works to install the BB if you don't want to buy the wrench.

I will have my set of 180mm on Tuesday and will report back with true weights.


----------



## B R H (Jan 13, 2004)

Who has a 1 3/4" socket lying around or would ever use it for anything else? The special tool is probably quite a bit cheaper. Not a huge deal, but over the years I've collected so many oddball tools for BBs that it's getting ridiculous.

Be sure to measure the width (Q-factor). They don't list that info on their website.

When is someone going to build an external bearing crankset with seperate axle so we can pick what width we want? Some that are ~20 mm narrower than Shimano XT would fit my frame & I have plenty of room for big tires.


----------



## dom1n1k (Jun 21, 2008)

Shimano SLX FC-M660, 175 mm:
* left - 222 g
* right (incl. axle) - 362 g
* total - 584 g


----------



## B R H (Jan 13, 2004)

These are a decent price/weight & look good too. Can't go wrong with black & silver, especially when the place where your shoe rubs is pre-silvered. I like the simple pinch-bolt design vs. the new XTR stuff with the adjustable collar crap. If these were only about 10 mm narrower. Can you post a close-up of the splines?

Isn't it amazing how old square taper cranksets often weigh less than all these so-called upgrades? Some of those old bearings last forever too! I guess that's progress...


----------

